# First conversation w/ person I met from match.com



## barbi53657 (Nov 9, 2006)

Well my first phone conversation turned out badly.....He was a total jerk....... first of all he kept trying to find out where I work...........when I politely said that I didnt want to say until we got to know each other better...he didnt leave it at that he kept returning to that ....then he tried some how trick me into saying by saying he has to go to xxx hospital tomorrow to see a dr there ...will he see me there ...do I work there... I was like I would rather not say where I work until I get to know you better....... this is my first venture on to online I am still abit leery of it which is my honest feeling.

You all who have followed my saga know that I have been leery of online

So then I tried to change the conversation to movies and other light get to know you things...but then he turned it where did I go to medical school I told him upstate NY which is true but I didnt want to say exactly where His reply was like this is too much when you are ready to have a conversation you can call me back then the call ended...................... This is why I hate online dating this never happen to me when I met someone in person

WHAT I being too catious by not saying where I worked or went to school?


----------



## Saja (Nov 9, 2006)

Always trust your gut, you can never be too cautious!


----------



## jessimau (Nov 9, 2006)

I think you were totally right not to tell him any of that info. You're trying to get to know each other, not trying to set up stalking schedules! He sounds like a total creep.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 9, 2006)

I am glad you didnt tell him. see how he just flipped out. who knows what he was planning to do with that info?


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 9, 2006)

I definitely think you did the right thing. He wouldn't keep pressing it like that unless he was some kind of psycho or something.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you were totally right not to tell him any of that info. You're trying to get to know each other, not trying to set up stalking schedules! He sounds like a total creep. lol stalking schedules!! I agree though, getting to know someone right off the bat is hard, but you don't want to give too much info, it is just creepy!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jessimau* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you were totally right not to tell him any of that info. You're trying to get to know each other, not trying to set up stalking schedules! He sounds like a total creep. I agree. Screw him....what a weirdo!


----------



## Anna (Nov 9, 2006)

i agree also. what a freak.


----------



## mandy_ (Nov 9, 2006)

He was creepy sounding. Good thing you didn't tell him your info! I agree with whoever said to follow your gut instinct in that kind of situation.


----------



## han (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am glad you didnt tell him. see how he just flipped out. who knows what he was planning to do with that info? i agree^^


----------



## lynnda (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollywood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Trust your gut instinct. I agree! He definately sounds like a jerk!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 9, 2006)

What a weirdo, I'm glad you acted wisely and didn't give that information.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 9, 2006)

That's just scary!

You should always go with your gut on these sort of things, which you did and that was very smart. Don't let anyone force you into giving personal info.

*Hugz* Good luck with your search though, and keep us posted!


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 9, 2006)

Always trust your gut in a situation like that. It's best you didn't tell him, because he does seem like a whack job. Sorry that the whole situation went badly, but I wouldn't give up faith just yet. It always seems when we least expect it we find someone (and sometimes in the most unlikely places)!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry that happened to you! I know how nervous, and awkward and vulnerable you must have felt and to have this happen must have made you very sad and frustrated! Don't give up! You will find someone who is amazing and they will be so in love with you! Don't settle for just anyone, I always told myself I would rather be alone then be with someone that is less than what I deserve! Don't look for a deep relationship right off, be open to a good friendship first and see where it leads! I'm so glad you trusted your gut and didn't give him any info! That was very smart on your part!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 9, 2006)

Everyone is giving you great info. If this situation involved me, I would take it a step further. I would complain to match.com about this guy and his innapropriate behaviour.

They can stop him from using their site and help prevent him from harassing other women.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 9, 2006)

I know what you mean about weirdos as well. When I was still single I joined match.com and the first man that replied to my profile kept sending me naked pictures of himself. I was really angry. I should have reported him to match.com


----------



## Satin (Nov 9, 2006)

Its good that u didnt tell him ! Its is weird knowing that he wa snot interested bcos u were not ready to tell where u work! Better keep distance from these kind of creepy people!


----------



## geebers (Nov 9, 2006)

I have done Match and no one was that weird. You did the right thing. What a loser. There are MANY more normal guys out there on Match. That one was a dud.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Nov 9, 2006)

You did the right thing! If he's going to be mean about it then you shouldn't waste your time talking to him at all, let alone giving him personal information. What a freak!


----------



## mintesa (Nov 9, 2006)

you did the right thing. that guy was just weird man.


----------



## Missboo (Nov 10, 2006)

I know I'm new here, but I saw your message and wanted to respond. I'm sorry your first online dating experience wasn't the best. I met my current SO online, but I talked to and dated many men before I found one for me. Lots of them were flat out jerks , but there are also tons of nice, genuine guys out there, so if you still feel comfortable, I'd suggest talking to some other guys from Match, and giving them a shot. I hope one bad apple doesn't ruin the whole experience for you.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what you mean about weirdos as well. When I was still single I joined match.com and the first man that replied to my profile kept sending me naked pictures of himself. I was really angry. I should have reported him to match.com I have had guys do that too, but not on match.com. I would talk to someone, then they say, hey do you want to see a picture of me? When I say ok, they sent pictures of their penis. I meant a picture of their face, not that. There are a lot of weirdos you can meet online, I have met some scary dudes, and some really normal ones. I dont tell them my last name, where I work, live, etc until I know them a lot better. It's better to be safe.


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 11, 2006)

He probably thought you were being very secretive... maybe he thought you were lying about what you do that's why he kept on asking... but if you didn't feel comfortable telling him, then that's your choice.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 11, 2006)

I think u totally did the right thing. Any '' normal '' person understands the idea of being protective with your personal info ONLINE. What a weirdo. Maybe u could have told him what u do rather than _where_ you work? If that didn't answer his question then he was just prying and being straight up rude.


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 11, 2006)

Ohh no honey your did the right thing by not telling him!


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He probably thought you were being very secretive... maybe he thought you were lying about what you do that's why he kept on asking... but if you didn't feel comfortable telling him, then that's your choice. That may be, but she politely told him she wanted to wait until they got to know eachother better before she gave out personal info! I think any mature, grown man that knows the risks of giving info to a stranger, should respect that!

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think u totally did the right thing. Any '' normal '' person understands the idea of being protective with your personal info ONLINE. What a weirdo. Maybe u could have told him what u do rather than _where_ you work? If that didn't answer his question then he was just prying and being straight up rude. I'm pretty sure she did tell him what she does because she's a physician and he asked what hospitol she works at! I just think this dude had other motives! She's lucky she trusted her gut, I would've done the same thing!


----------

